# Anyone Delt With Rose Plastic?



## Taylorf (Jul 1, 2006)

I hope this is in the right section on CPF.....

Has anyone ever purchased from Rose Plastic. They are the company that makes the little twist cases that the Orb Raw and the Raw batteries come in. I wanted one for my Exolion because I really like the cases but the Raw case is slightly too short and too fat. 

So I was wondering if anyone has tried to get a custom order from them and how it worked out. It also appears that you can only buy in bulk from them which is something I dont want. Does anyone know of any other similar companies either?

Here is a link to the site:
http://www.rose-plastic.com/frames/gb/usa/fr_home.php


----------



## Taylorf (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Rose Plastic?*

Anyone?


----------



## Taylorf (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone at all?


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jul 3, 2006)

Taylorf said:


> Anyone at all?


 
At once time I did contact them about their tubes. You are correct--they only sell wholesale and the minimum quantity was, as I recall, 500 pieces. There are distributors out there who will sell in smaller amounts, but the price is higher, of course.


----------



## Atomic6 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am familiar with Rose. I have gotten several samples of their molded products and feel they are good at what they do. I don't think you could go wrong dealing with them. Custom molding costs a lot of money up front. Are you sure they don't have molds for something close to what you need already? They have lots of molds, so I'd dig in a little with them.


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 12, 2006)

OT/Irrevalent Post: :wave: A6! Long time! That lanyard you gave me is my favorite! I assumed you had fallen off the face of the earth! 

Larry


----------

